# Tri-star shotguns?



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Looking for info and shooting reports about tristar semi-auto shotguns. Found a deal and want to make sure it is a deal, not getting shined on.

Huntinbull


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

never heard of them? are they expensive?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Absolutely not. Sale price on the 12 Ga is about 250 + taxes/shipping. 20Ga is about 330 + t/sh. Leery about "getting what i pay for".

Huntinbull


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.gunblast.com/TriStar.htm


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Guess I should have done my due diligence. Excellent source of info for me. Thanks!

Huntinbull


----------

